
Suggest my next security read - xxbyte
I&#x27;m reading 20p a day. Trying to focus mainly on security :)<p>read-list = https:&#x2F;&#x2F;addaxsoft.com&#x2F;blog&#x2F;books&#x2F;20-pages-everyday&#x2F;
======
TopRamen33
Not sure what you've read, but if you haven't read this one: Cuckoo's Egg

[https://www.amazon.com/dp/B0083DJXCM/ref=dp-kindle-
redirect?...](https://www.amazon.com/dp/B0083DJXCM/ref=dp-kindle-
redirect?_encoding=UTF8&btkr=1)

